
The Curious Case of Mencius Moldbug - lexcorvus
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/bitwise/2015/06/curtis_yarvin_booted_from_strange_loop_it_s_a_big_big_problem.single.html
======
lexcorvus
This got five upvotes within a half hour or so, surely enough to have hit the
front page. I can only assume that it's being held back by people flagging it,
a reaction likely based on not much more than a knee-jerk reaction to the name
"Mencius Moldbug" in the title. If they would only read the article, they
would see that it's not only totally on-point, but also that there's deep
irony in flagging it. It's the Hacker News equivalent of the heckler's
veto—the very phenomenon decried in the article.

